# What did you buy today for your MK3 TT?



## Templar

Hi all, a popular thread on the MK2 scene and thought it could be good for the MK3 peeps.....let's see what you've got 😁👍🏻

I'll start, some front and rear wheel spacers 12/15mm Inc bolts and lockers.


----------



## KarlSwiss

What did you buy today for your TT?


I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship here! Two days ago I changed the frame for the rear plate taking out the car dealer name. 1 liter of Mobil1 fully synthetic esp formula...




www.ttforum.co.uk




Already have it.
And its dead as disco. This is not exactly a very active subforum. Mk2 and MK1 are more active sadly


----------



## RAB

Templar said:


> Hi all, a popular thread on the MK2 scene and thought it could be good for the MK3 peeps.....let's see what you've got 😁👍🏻
> 
> I'll start, some front and rear wheel spacers 12/15mm Inc bolts and lockers.
> 
> View attachment 485605


I am thinking of doing the same? If you don't mind me asking, were they expensive?


----------



## Templar

RAB said:


> I am thinking of doing the same? If you don't mind me asking, were they expensive?


Sure, I don't mind....Bimecc were recommended and are also lightweight, 4 off spacers, 16 off bolts and 4 off locking bolts £143 delivered within a couple of days. Had them off eBay. If you want anymore details let me know 👍🏻


----------



## Templar

KarlSwiss said:


> What did you buy today for your TT?
> 
> 
> I'd like to open a relaxed and funny thread where we can share our TT's gifts, talk about opinions,advices about car accessories consolidating our friendship here! Two days ago I changed the frame for the rear plate taking out the car dealer name. 1 liter of Mobil1 fully synthetic esp formula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already have it.
> And its dead as disco. This is not exactly a very active subforum. Mk2 and MK1 are more active sadly


Didn't realise mate... hopefully it will pick up now the MK3 is a little older and more plentiful


----------



## KarlSwiss

Templar said:


> Didn't realise mate... hopefully it will pick up now the MK3 is a little older and more plentiful


I hope so too! There is so much I want to ask. And the potential to save money via this forum is astronomical.
I already saved money by getting some sound advices here. Lets hope more people become active as the 2nd hand market recovers


----------



## MrOCD

An APR Stage 3+ badge which I modified to fit next to the 'TT' badge to say 'TT Stage 2+' as the car looks completely standard from the outside ...it looks like an RS badge from a distance so I'm hoping it will reduce the number of knob jockeys in their 2 litre BMW diesels trying to race me off the lights thinking its a standard TT.


----------



## RAB

Templar said:


> Sure, I don't mind....Bimecc were recommended and are also lightweight, 4 off spacers, 16 off bolts and 4 off locking bolts £143 delivered within a couple of days. Had them off eBay. If you want anymore details let me know 👍🏻


Thanks mate


----------



## RAB

Today I bought a Superchips tune. Warranty expires 29th April, tune booked for 6th May.


----------



## RAB

Black badges.

Genuine Audi black rings but aftermarket S line badges.


----------



## RichardT

RAB said:


> Black badges.
> 
> Genuine Audi black rings but aftermarket S line badges.
> 
> View attachment 486141
> 
> 
> View attachment 486142


Hi RAB, I really like those black s-line badges. May I ask where you got them? 


RAB said:


> Black badges.
> 
> Genuine Audi black rings but aftermarket S line badges.
> 
> View attachment 486141
> 
> 
> View attachment 486142


----------



## RAB

RichardT said:


> Hi RAB, I really like those black s-line badges. May I ask where you got them?


Hi Richard
I got them off eBay, only £15 so I though it was worth ago.









PAIR (2x)S Line Gloss Black Badge Sticker Side Wing Fender SLine Quattro S-Line | eBay


This product is a compatible product, not an OEM Product.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## RichardT

RAB said:


> Hi Richard
> I got them off eBay, only £15 so I though it was worth ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAIR (2x)S Line Gloss Black Badge Sticker Side Wing Fender SLine Quattro S-Line | eBay
> 
> 
> This product is a compatible product, not an OEM Product.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Lovely! Thanks! Think I’ll treat myself as the side ones look completely out of place with everything else gloss black.


----------



## RichardT

Not a purchase today as we are on hols but last week I bought a Ramair panel filter, turbo elbow and intake hose bundle in preparation for a remap late spring early summer. Removing pcv hose from original elbow was a complete ballache but eventually all fitted. Certainly a bit more induction noise but unsure whether quicker acceleration response is placebo effect until mapped.


----------



## kevin#34

me, I bought (and already installed) a catch can


----------



## MrOCD

kevin#34 said:


> me, I bought (and already installed) a catch can


Why? Does the RS engine suffer from oil breathing issues then? I know they cleared this up on the EA888.3. 



MrOCD said:


> An APR Stage 3+ badge which I modified to fit next to the 'TT' badge to say 'TT Stage 2+' as the car looks completely standard from the outside ...it looks like an RS badge from a distance so I'm hoping it will reduce the number of knob jockeys in their 2 litre BMW diesels trying to race me off the lights thinking its a standard TT.


It works too  …


----------



## kevin#34

oil breathing/carbon deposits issue is not so severe as the previous generation engine, but still existing...



MrOCD said:


> Why? Does the RS engine suffer from oil breathing issues then? I know they cleared this up on the EA888.3.


----------



## Gnasher

Complete set of brakes to replace the worn ones on the titty arse...

Reyland front discs (370mm)
MTEC rear discs (356mm with the Vagbremtechnic adaptors to suit Audi S8 rear brake discs)
Brembo pads all round.

I'll admit I've gone larger on the rears purely for looks - I know some people are under the impression that this may cause a brake imbalance, but from taking advice, apparently the difference in performance is negligible.

That, along with 4x 20" tyres and a 4th year service means it's been an expensive month lol.


----------



## kevin#34

I believe that having the TT rear-end so little load, installing bigger discs doesn't alter so much the braking


----------



## Templar

Full de-chrome (silver) with gloss black and carbon, refurbed alloys, new caliper colour change, black badges all round and front/rear lights tinted in high gloss PPF...well chuffed 👍🏻


----------



## Templar

Just purchased and fitted a 034 Motorsport rear ARB and new rear drop links. Great bang for your buck modification


----------



## Barmybob

A plain black passenger sun visor.


----------



## quasijones

Not exactly today.... but I did buy an Autoglym 'Polar' set a while back when I saw it on offer. It came with the Snow Foam attachment for the jet-wash, Snow Foam, Polar Wash and Polar Seal. Been using it on the TT and A3 (both white) and have been really impressed with the results, particularly the seal which is very easy to apply and dry afterwards and stays repellant for about a month. The foam part is least convincing step but does impress the neighbours! (PS I am no detailer, I'm sure there are equally good alternatives)


----------



## kevin#34

from who/where ?? 



Barmybob said:


> A plain black passenger sun visor.


----------



## Alan W

kevin#34 said:


> from who/where ??


From HERE and he beat me to it!

However, I have now sourced a new one through a very kind gentleman on here!  

Alan W


----------



## kevin#34

lucky man!


----------



## Barmybob

Alan W said:


> From HERE and he beat me to it!
> Alan W


Sorry about that Alan. It didn't come cheap though. We took a trip over to the Cotswolds and spent two nights in a B&B, followed by a week in a rental place in Wales. We're off work so why not? 🙄

I've now also bought more items off Graham. He did me a cracking deal so I popped back this morning and now have a spare wheel kit, and wheel!


----------



## Alan W

Barmybob said:


> Sorry about that Alan. It didn't come cheap though. We took a trip over to the Cotswolds and spent two nights in a B&B, followed by a week in a rental place in Wales. We're off work so why not? 🙄
> 
> I've now also bought more items off Graham. He did me a cracking deal so I popped back this morning and now have a spare wheel kit, and wheel!


No problem Bob, I have a new visor on order.


----------



## RobinHelsby

OK so this isn't for a TT (although I do have a TT...) but the wife's Q3 came with the card service book holder so I found a nice original Audi fabric one on Ebay


----------



## simestt

I'll reactivate this thread by saying, a set of Michelin Crossclimates to replace my existing summer and winter tyres. Initial impressions very favourable, especially the reduced noise after Michelin Pilot Sport summer tyres. Steering not quite so immediate but it's not something you'd notice unless you were very familiar with the car. I don't do track days so this is a better compromise for me.


----------



## Frizzley

Just had the following done to the car

MMI Update
Car Play / Android Auto Activation
Speed Camera Database as POIs
High Beam Assist activation
Wiper Service Model
Lifetime Sat Nav Map updates and latest maps to 2022/2023


----------



## Micheal Knight

Had a recent mid resonator delete done on the car. Doesn’t increase the exhaust noise massively but definitely helps and gives it a sportier note when accelerating hard.


----------



## jester225

Had mine mot`d went straight through no problems


----------



## Disrupto64

Not bought it... But given some Mercedes leather treatment cleaner and balm off the in laws when they got their C300... Excellent stuff I have to say!


----------



## b1ggles

quasijones said:


> Not exactly today.... but I did buy an Autoglym 'Polar' set a while back when I saw it on offer. It came with the Snow Foam attachment for the jet-wash, Snow Foam, Polar Wash and Polar Seal. Been using it on the TT and A3 (both white) and have been really impressed with the results, particularly the seal which is very easy to apply and dry afterwards and stays repellant for about a month. The foam part is least convincing step but does impress the neighbours! (PS I am no detailer, I'm sure there are equally good alternatives)


Polar Seal is a top product for the money and a god send in hard water areas, other two are just average for what they are. You can use any shampoo through your lance for the same effect, just be careful with ratios or you'll be creating a giant meringue.


----------



## simestt

Frizzley said:


> Just had the following done to the car
> 
> MMI Update
> Car Play / Android Auto Activation
> Speed Camera Database as POIs
> High Beam Assist activation
> Wiper Service Model
> Lifetime Sat Nav Map updates and latest maps to 2022/2023


Sounds great. I would like all of this done on mine. Can I ask where you had it done, and can it be done on a 2016 car or is ot only newer ones?


----------



## b1ggles

simestt said:


> Sounds great. I would like all of this done on mine. Can I ask where you had it done, and can it be done on a 2016 car or is ot only newer ones?


There's two massive threads that are always on the first page, you can't miss them, that tell you how to do all that.


----------



## Frizzley

simestt said:


> Sounds great. I would like all of this done on mine. Can I ask where you had it done, and can it be done on a 2016 car or is ot only newer ones?


Got it done through Audi Upgrades ( Audi Upgrades | OEM Level Retrofits ) who are based in Haywards Heath albeit all of the above was done remotely. 

Guys name is Andy who is accredited by Audi - his work is first class (he’s also done work on my S5). 

My TTS is MY 2017 however if you give him your VIN No he will be able to tell you exactly you can add to the car and the cost.


----------



## Templar

Recently had a forge turbo inlet, hard pipe and racingline panel filter fitted in readiness for a custom stage 1+ tune....Been advised I should see around 470-480 BHP 😈


----------



## gogs

Very nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drift

An S-Line badge for my front wing. Took over two years to realise one was missing


----------



## kevin#34




----------



## gogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juicetin

Finally got round to buy some VAG Paddles for my TTS


----------



## kevin#34

kevin#34 said:


>


delivery expected for today


----------



## Gnasher

Focal 3 way speaker setup as an improvement on my focal 2 way speaker setup. The install I did in my mates BMW 3 series sounds so much better than mine does, so an upgrade was the order of the day. I should have done them in the first place but didn't want to have to install all the extra wiring into the doors.

Also purchased the B&O midrange grilles as the non-B&O ones are blanked off and got the lower grilles to match. Also bought all the pins and connectors required to get the speaker cables into the doors via the OEM connector as well as to connect the LEDs in the B&O covers


----------



## Micheal Knight

Another 3 way front upgrade as well as an active sub under the floor in the boot.


----------



## Gnasher

Micheal Knight said:


> View attachment 492106
> 
> 
> Another 3 way front upgrade as well as an active sub under the floor in the boot.


I'd say a better choice (although more expensive) than mine - they'll be a lot easier to fit (especially if your car doesn't have B&O as you could tap off the full range feed already in the doors for both the mid and bass speaker (due to the individual crossovers). My only slight word of warning is that aftermarket speakers _may_ be a little less sensitive than OEM, so might sound a little quieter. My 2 way Focals did prior to me adding the amplifier.


----------



## johndeakin2




----------



## Frizzley

some new mats


----------



## sokop70885

Audi mat are nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Very nice mats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jboy33

Frizzley said:


> some new mats
> 
> View attachment 492359


May I ask where from 
TIA


----------



## Frizzley

Jboy33 said:


> May I ask where from
> TIA


Got them from a company called Autostyle (link below fyi).

Quality is excellent and they are far cheaper than OEM mats albeit Audi don’t make them with a TTS logo





__





Car mats bespoke | personalised car mats | Autostyle car mats


Car mats | Tailored car mats | Free Embroidered Motifs | Car mats straight from the manufacturer | car mats for over 1600 models to fit BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche, Ford - Worldwide delivery, Autostyle Individually Tailored Car Mats



www.autostyle.co.uk


----------



## Templar

Micheal Knight said:


> View attachment 492106
> 
> 
> Another 3 way front upgrade as well as an active sub under the floor in the boot.


Looks good 👍🏼.... where you fitted the active sub, under one of the front seats (do you have electric seats by any chance?).


----------



## Micheal Knight

The active sub was fitted under the floor in the boot. I didn’t look into underseat options as there’s not a lot of space under there and the mechanism for moving back and forwards may get in the way.
After sound deadening the boot area, part of the foam area was removed and the sub fitted in perfectly. We had to relocate the locking wheel nut key as in the pic and the whole floor was raised slightly. It looks totally stock and you barely loose any space. Very pleased with the increase in bass.


----------



## Jboy33

Frizzley said:


> Got them from a company called Autostyle (link below fyi).
> 
> Quality is excellent and they are far cheaper than OEM mats albeit Audi don’t make them with a TTS logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car mats bespoke | personalised car mats | Autostyle car mats
> 
> 
> Car mats | Tailored car mats | Free Embroidered Motifs | Car mats straight from the manufacturer | car mats for over 1600 models to fit BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche, Ford - Worldwide delivery, Autostyle Individually Tailored Car Mats
> 
> 
> 
> www.autostyle.co.uk


They look really good , did you have to send them the TTS logo


----------



## Frizzley

Jboy33 said:


> They look really good , did you have to send them the TTS logo


Cheers - Previously used them when I wanted some mats for my S5 but could not source them from Audi. Sent them a picture of my old TTRS mats and they copied the design. This time I just asked them to move the red box from the left to the right to match the badge on the back of the car


----------



## kevin#34

another tile of the puzzle


----------



## gogs

kevin#34 said:


> another tile of the puzzle


Ooooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardT

TT booked in for its 3 year service tomorrow with Haldex oil change and strainer clean. Don’t know why I’m so excited about spending money on it 😂


----------



## RobinHelsby

RichardT said:


> TT booked in for its 3 year service tomorrow with Haldex oil change and strainer clean. Don’t know why I’m so excited about spending money on it 😂


you don't mind spending money on something treasured...


----------



## RichardT

RobinHelsby said:


> you don't mind spending money on something treasured...


Agreed buddy! My pride and joy. Unfortunately Awesome GTI technician found signs of gearbox oil residue underneath car which is a bit of a worry. Car is 3 years old and 24k miles. Thankfully car has 7 yes 7 days approved used warranty left so I’ve booked it in with Doncaster Audi on Thursday for investigation.


----------



## Gnasher

Just started a job that will involve more mileage going on the car, so...

a little brother.










2014 Corsa VXR Clubsport. It's got (over and above the standard VXR)...

4 pot Brembo calipers on the front, Bilstein B8 dampers mated with (I think) Bilstein springs, Drexler LSD, Remus exhaust and lightweight alloys.

It's only got 25,000 miles on it and is in amazing condition, as good as (if not better) than the TTRS lol. Probably a bit OTT for something to keep the mileage off the other car, but it is a bit better on fuel.


----------



## gogs

I bought a 2014 A1 recently for the exact same reasons, keep the miles off the RS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megatron77

I bought an obdeleven dongle the other day.


----------



## Micheal Knight

Got the calipers painted red and had the rusty hubs refurbed and painted silver. Very pleased


----------



## kevin#34

always at work… 


Unitronic ECU/TCU stage 2 combo
















Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade Software - 400HP 2019-2022


Learn more about our performance products for your Audi TT RS 2019-2022 here!




www.getunitronic.com





034motorpsort subframe collars upgrade
















034Motorsport Stainless Steel Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade Kit (Audi 8V/8S)


Specialist in performance parts for the VW Audi Seat Skoda Group cars. Interest free finance available on all car tuning parts and we have our fully equipped specialist workshop in Manchester.




www.awesomegti.com


----------



## jacksosi

Micheal Knight said:


> Got the calipers painted red and had the rusty hubs refurbed and painted silver. Very pleased
> View attachment 493265
> 
> 
> View attachment 493264
> 
> 
> View attachment 493266


Very nice, may I ask what that cost?
I’m looking at similar on my mk2, for £300


----------



## Micheal Knight

I paid £180 for all 4 calipers painted plus additional £20 per hub for refurb and painting so £260 all in.

I used these guys in the Croydon area. Very good service -



https://www.shadytints.co.uk/services/brake-caliper-painting/


----------



## tees_tts

With the rain being more frequent I got this from Car Mats UK. Decided on grey to try and match my seats with blue trim to match my car.


----------



## madsamuri

I completely De-badged my TT Sline ? not sure what to think ?


----------



## Disrupto64

Do you have any piccies? Would like to see debadged myself. I expect it depends completely on the colour of the car.


----------



## HxntR

megatron77 said:


> I bought an obdeleven dongle the other day.


What are the features available like?


----------



## quasijones

A magnetic UK plate just arrived for a trip to France. TT is aluminium. Doh!!!


----------



## b1ggles

quasijones said:


> A magnetic UK plate just arrived for a trip to France. TT is aluminium. Doh!!!


Managed the same trick with a V70 I had years ago, tailgate is plastic!


----------



## madsamuri

Disrupto64 said:


> Do you have any piccies? Would like to see debadged myself. I expect it depends completely on the colour of the car.


 sorry not the best pics


----------



## Disrupto64

madsamuri said:


> sorry not the best pics


I know what you mean, it looks really good on the front as a clean panel, but the back looks weird without the quattro rings. 

I think debadge all the rear but leave the rings in the centre? 

Front looks nice and clean though!


----------



## Molinos

Disrupto64 said:


> I know what you mean, it looks really good on the front as a clean panel, but the back looks weird without the quattro rings.
> 
> I think debadge all the rear but leave the rings in the centre?
> 
> Front looks nice and clean though!


+1


----------



## Denso

clean at the front but busy at the back

Denso


----------



## kevin#34

yes, probably too busy for my taste


----------



## Disrupto64

I have to be honest looking at these pictures... Makes me want to debadge the rear and leave the quattro circles.

The problem I have is that I don't want it to look like I have debadged it to make it appear like its a 'more powerful' model.











I saw somebody who rebadged a Ultra the other day as a 'quattro'...

Not a chance was that noise a petrol 

Not that I'm one for caring what other think but I don't see the point of it, be happy with what you got!

Reckon it would look like I was trying to hide something if I took the TT and Ultra badge off it?


----------



## kevin#34

don't care what people say or think, just follow your taste!


----------



## Denso

New expansion tank fitted yesterday as the sensor fault appeared. 










Denso


----------



## NTT

Treated ‘Him’ to this. The company would not ship to the UK for some reason so I had it shipped to a friend in Miami.


----------



## NTT




----------



## gogs

Oh very nice OSIR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso

gogs said:


> Oh very nice OSIR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

Denso


----------



## b1ggles

Denso said:


> What is it?
> 
> Denso


Think you'll find it's a left foot rest cover that is supposed to match the pedals. Thought someone posted a DIY on it recently, perhaps not here.


----------



## Denso

b1ggles said:


> Think you'll find it's a left foot rest cover that is supposed to match the pedals. Thought someone posted a DIY on it recently, perhaps not here.


Ah now i see it. Thanks 

Denso


----------



## Templar

NTT said:


> View attachment 494020


Me likey... always felt the cars should have had one fitted as standard


----------



## Templar

Done a thing today, hydro-dipped some engine bay plastics, body coloured Ara blue 💙 base and a forged carbon effect top coat.... very pleased with the finish.


----------



## Frizzley

Be good to see some pics of them fitted - where did you get them done?


----------



## kevin#34

cool!
so apart hydro-dipping, you also black-painted the engine cover, right?
how much did you spent for the whole job?



Templar said:


> Done a thing today, hydro-dipped some engine bay plastics, body coloured Ara blue 💙 base and a forged carbon effect top coat.... very pleased with the finish


----------



## NTT

The finished product. Parson the lack of colour. I took the photo in the garage.


----------



## boba-fett

I did the finishing touch and did the exhausts and petrol cap Gloss Black!


----------



## xmab

Great looking TTS mate!


----------



## NTT

boba-fett said:


> I did the finishing touch and did the exhausts and petrol cap Gloss Black!


Love it


----------



## boba-fett

xmab said:


> Great looking TTS mate!


Who me, if so thanks a lot!


----------



## tees_tts

boba-fett said:


> I did the finishing touch and did the exhausts and petrol cap Gloss Black!


Damn.. I should have got a yellow one


----------



## boba-fett

tees_tts said:


> Damn.. I should have got a yellow one


It was the colour that attracted me to the car - Looks even better from the front!


----------



## Alan Sl

Not normally a fan of yellow plus black wheels but this combo looks great together.


----------



## boba-fett

Alan Sl said:


> Not normally a fan of yellow plus black wheels but this combo looks great together.


Cheers, I have a thing about Yellow cars, just love the contrast of yellow and black.


----------



## Frizzley

Just picked up a new space saver tyre and the full set of inserts to replace the sealant / compressor set up originally supplied with the car.


----------



## Jboy33

Frizzley said:


> Just picked up a new space saver tyre and the full set of inserts to replace the sealant / compressor set up originally supplied with the car.
> 
> View attachment 494749


Is it a 19” space saver 👍👍


----------



## Frizzley

Jboy33 said:


> Is it a 19” space saver 👍👍


It is 👍


----------



## gogs

I did the space saver set up a while back, gives you that little extra piece of mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molinos

gogs said:


> I did the space saver set up a while back, gives you that little extra piece of mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## kevin#34

me too arranged a space saver wheel when owning TTS... and now moved the whole kit to RS, but still continuing to carry tubeless repairing strings, since the spare tire clashes with front calipers... in worst case scenario (punctured front tire that can't be repaired), I will put space saver wheel at rear, and swap rear wheel with the front punctured one....


----------



## Jboy33

kevin#34 said:


> me too arranged a space saver wheel when owning TTS... and now moved the whole kit to RS, but still continuing to carry tubeless repairing strings, since the spare tire clashes with front calipers... in worst case scenario (punctured front tire that can't be repaired), I will put space saver wheel at rear, and swap rear wheel with the front punctured one....


Are there bigger calipers on the front of a TTRS to TTS


----------



## gogs

Absolutely, much bigger

TTS front









TTRS front









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

yes, I tested the space saver wheel personally, it fits the TTS but not the RS


----------



## Denso

gogs said:


> Absolutely, much bigger
> 
> TTS front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 2nd picture is 🔥 superman mix right there.

Denso


----------



## b1ggles

gogs said:


> Absolutely, much bigger
> 
> TTS front
> 
> 
> TTRS front
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given the price hike to an RS and its performance, it's lazy/tight of them not to put the calipers where they should be on the opposite side of the disc though.


----------



## Templar

kevin#34 said:


> cool!
> so apart hydro-dipping, you also black-painted the engine cover, right?
> how much did you spent for the whole job?


Yeah, well gloss black and Ara blue inplace of the original red section.
I think the hydro-dipping is a good value cost option over genuine carbon fibre components in the engine bay, unless money is no object


----------



## Templar

👀👀👀, Urus paddles 😈😈, getting these on soon 🔜


----------



## motodenta

kevin#34 said:


> me too arranged a space saver wheel when owning TTS... and now moved the whole kit to RS, but still continuing to carry tubeless repairing strings, since the spare tire clashes with front calipers... in worst case scenario (punctured front tire that can't be repaired), I will put space saver wheel at rear, and swap rear wheel with the front punctured one....


No point in a spare tire on RS, won't fit on the front and will mess up with all sensors because of the size difference.
I used one of those foams on the other car and it has been holding for ages so far! kinda trust them now, also I keep a puncture repair kit besides the foam. ( Yes I don how to use the kit)
spare wheel = dead wight


----------



## motodenta

NTT said:


> The finished product. Parson the lack of colour. I took the photo in the garage.
> View attachment 494114


Look OEM! I went to another root
Metal footrest


----------



## kevin#34

I believe the point of having a spare tire on the RS isn't different than the TT/TTS one, and the only extra sensor is the TPMS (not a big problem returning home without the temp/pressure of the spare wheel)




motodenta said:


> No point in a spare tire on RS, won't fit on the front and will mess up with all sensors because of the size difference.
> I used one of those foams on the other car and it has been holding for ages so far! kinda trust them now, also I keep a puncture repair kit besides the foam. ( Yes I don how to use the kit)
> spare wheel = dead wight


----------



## motodenta

kevin#34 said:


> I believe the point of having a spare tire on the RS isn't different than the TT/TTS one, and the only extra sensor is the TPMS (not a big problem returning home without the temp/pressure of the spare wheel)


All the Quatro system are designed to work based on inputs from various sensors, by changing one wheel, all the inputs will become invalid. 
So unless there is an option to turn off the Quatro totally, don't risk using various wheel sizes. 
Evening useing diffrent tires on diffrents axle is scatchy if you askign me.
They did not put the TMPS on these cars as decoration, there are many profound reasons!


----------



## b1ggles

motodenta said:


> All the Quatro system are designed to work based on inputs from various sensors, by changing one wheel, all the inputs will become invalid.
> So unless there is an option to turn off the Quatro totally, don't risk using various wheel sizes.
> Evening useing diffrent tires on diffrents axle is scatchy if you askign me.
> They did not put the TMPS on these cars as decoration, there are many profound reasons!


If it's getting strange responses from the sensors it probably has a fallback setting to avoid any trouble. A space saver is only meant to be driven gently to get you home after all.


----------



## motodenta

b1ggles said:


> If it's getting strange responses from the sensors it probably has a fallback setting to avoid any trouble. A space saver is only meant to be driven gently to get you home after all.


Kindly keep your prescription for yourself. better to have a logical explanation rather than say "*probably* a fallback setting".
It is out of my time and energy to go throw the rabbit hole to prove my points tho, only would point the price of the cheapest and weakest point aka Haldex clutch. 
Regards


----------



## b1ggles

motodenta said:


> Kindly keep your prescription for yourself. better to have a logical explanation rather than say "*probably* a fallback setting".
> It is out of my time and energy to go throw the rabbit hole to prove my points tho, only would point the price of the cheapest and weakest point aka Haldex clutch.
> Regards


Lol, you spouted complete rubbish in an attempt to scare people, I just say I don't think you'll find Audi are that stupid and you criticise me.

Many VAG cars using the same platform either come with, or have as an option, a space saver depending on market etc. As shown in @Frizzley 's original post the full kit for the TT exists.

Hopefully you really are an EX mechanic.


----------



## Frizzley

motodenta said:


> All the Quatro system are designed to work based on inputs from various sensors, by changing one wheel, all the inputs will become invalid.
> So unless there is an option to turn off the Quatro totally, don't risk using various wheel sizes.
> Evening useing diffrent tires on diffrents axle is scatchy if you askign me.
> They did not put the TMPS on these cars as decoration, there are many profound reasons!


The purpose of the spare wheel is to provide a temporary solution i.e get you home / to a garage and enable you to get the puncture repaired and should be used for as short as time as possible.

The key issue with a quattro is to ensure the rolling circumference of the spare is the same as the main wheels on the car. The tyre label usual found inside the drivers door provides details of the correct size wheel / tyre required for the car. Using this would not / does not impact impact the operation of the TPMS system which uses the ABS sensors to detect differences in the rotational speed of each wheel to identify loss of pressure.

The only exception would be on models typically some TTRS trims which have active TPMS and use sensors in each value to measure tyre pressure and temperature.

Foam / puncture repair kits are useless in the event of a blow out and only designed for temporary rather than permanent repairs.

If space savers were scratchy why would Audi provide them as an option? indeed my wife’s new S3 has just been delivered with a space saver.


----------



## motodenta

b1ggles said:


> Lol, you spouted complete rubbish in an attempt to scare people, I just say I don't think you'll find *Audi are that stupid* and you criticise me.
> 
> Many VAG cars using the same platform either come with, or have as an option, a space saver depending on market etc. As shown in @Frizzley 's original post the full kit for the *TT* exists.
> 
> Hopefully you really are an EX mechanic.


loll to your mindset.
No time for keyboard warriors, go and do your home work. 
same platform with other size wheel not 19" 
*TT not TTRS *
19" is 2.54mm smaller than 20" which is way way smaller. 
19" space saver is for 19" wheel all around and would not work with rest of 20" 
audi can read the ECU memory faults and put void in case of damage Quatro as it is no OEM on TTRS.
do what ever makes you happy, put two space saver instate of one, but do not prescribe your mistake to other.


----------



## motodenta

Frizzley said:


> The purpose of the spare wheel is to provide a temporary solution i.e get you home / to a garage and enable you to get the puncture repaired and should be used for as short as time as possible.
> 
> The key issue with a quattro is to ensure the rolling circumference of the spare is the same as the main wheels on the car. The tyre label usual found inside the drivers door provides details of the correct size wheel / tyre required for the car. Using this would not / does not impact impact the operation of the TPMS system which uses the ABS sensors to detect differences in the rotational speed of each wheel to identify loss of pressure.
> 
> The* only exception* would be on models typically some *TTRS* trims which have active TPMS and use sensors in each value to measure tyre pressure and temperature.
> 
> Foam / puncture repair kits are useless in the event of a blow out and only designed for temporary rather than permanent repairs.
> 
> If space savers were scratchy why would Audi provide them as an option? indeed my wife’s new S3 has just been delivered with a space saver.


Audi never provide any space savers on TTRS. 
normal TT not even have dif lock. 
as long as the % deference is the range it is fine for "temporary"


----------



## Frizzley

motodenta said:


> Audi never provide any space savers on TTRS.
> normal TT not even have dif lock.
> as long as the % deference is the range it is fine for "temporary"


yes you are correct Audi do not provide a spare saver for the TTRS however I did do a bit of homework when I bought mine and the dealership advised the problem was the clearance with the front callipers however they also confirmed i could use the 19” on the back and would happily source one for me if I wanted one.

Wheel diameter / ET are key for clearances on the wheel hub / calliper set up. However Rolling circumference is key for quattro / abs systems etc and this is also impacted by the tyre profile as well as the diameter of the rim.

So it’s possible use the same size rim for different size wheels and just to illustrate this, here’s the Audi tyre pressure sticker from my S5 which also shows the correct spare wheel which interestingly is the same for 18”, 19” and 20” rims.


----------



## Frizzley

Frizzley said:


> Just picked up a new space saver tyre and the full set of inserts to replace the sealant / compressor set up originally supplied with the car.
> 
> View attachment 494749


Hopefully this will help get the thread back on topic. Finally got around to installing this today after it warmed up a couple of degrees🥶🥶🥶.

if your interested in doing this for yourself it is a really simple job. The only challenge was getting the old insert on left out (you retain the existing one on the right) but after a bit of manoeuvring it surrendered. The new foam insert clips back into the retained insert on the right and then it’s a simple matter of putting everything back.

For info worth noting the new set up raises the boot floor by about 25mm - 30mm but thats a compromise I was happy to make.

Couple of pics of the new set up below plus I’ve also added a picture of the Tyre pressure label from car showing you can use this 19” space saver with 17” and 18” wheel sets too


----------



## Molinos

Frizzley said:


> Just picked up a new space saver tyre and the full set of inserts to replace the sealant / compressor set up originally supplied with the car.
> 
> View attachment 494749


The first thing I did when I got my TT was to install the space saver kit into my coupe.
I also checked out this site Tiresize.com to see if there what size difference regarding spacesaver v 20”.


----------



## gogs

Case closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlueTTS

gogs said:


> Absolutely, much bigger
> 
> TTS front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s not the TTS brakes. The brakes are roughly the same size as the TTRS. At least mine are. The ones you posted look like standard 1.8 TT


----------



## gogs

That’s the front brakes that were on my 70 plate TTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heik

This is my TTS (2016) with 20 inch wheel.


----------



## gogs

I think it’s more the photo angle and lighting, if you look close you’ll see the calliper comes down a fair bit but is hidden by the wheel spoke and lighting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heik

gogs said:


> I think it’s more the photo angle and lighting, if you look close you’ll see the calliper comes down a fair bit but is hidden by the wheel spoke and lighting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep !


----------



## TheBlueTTS

Heik said:


> Yep !
> View attachment 494994


These are my callipers. Is it just the logo that’s missing from yours??


----------



## gogs

The facelift cars had an S only on the callipers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBlueTTS

gogs said:


> The facelift cars had an S only on the callipers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, makes sense now. I think I prefer with the TTS logo. Any recommendations for grooved discs?


----------



## gogs

Totally agree, I was a bit disappointed when I found that the TT had been dropped from the calliper logo 

I’ve not upgraded disks on the mk3 so couldn’t advise, plenty have so I’d expect someone will advise options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motodenta

Stop posting your generic car tire pressure. lollThat sticker only says *if* this size is *already* installed you can follow the *recommended pressure*. 
Doesn't say what size you can use.
open your car manual.


----------



## motodenta




----------



## motodenta

In simple English, *"must always"*
not in the mood to spoon-feed anymore, go and do your own reading.
TTRS Haldex is unique, not even similar S3 or RS3, all new have a different back end, new RS3 has even wider front wheels.... 
as I said before the basic TT aka non-foure wheel driver/non-Quatro version you can get away with the spare space saver but try it on your car at your own risk and recommend it to others.
There are obvious reasons why Audi did not fit it.


----------



## motodenta

Just if someone is interested, 1 inch equal to 2.54cm, has a huge impact on the overall size change, assuming the wall ratio and trackpad and... remains the same ( which is not) 
Also, the last thing to damage and compromise on TTRS is the magic carpet aka magnetic ride( if you have one, which I have) uncalculated -12.7 height reduction on one corner. 
anyway I do have life and not much time to talk .....


----------



## b1ggles

motodenta said:


> Just if someone is interested, 1 inch equal to 2.54cm, has a huge impact on the overall size change, assuming the wall ratio and trackpad and... remains the same ( which is not)
> Also, the last thing to damage and compromise on TTRS is the magic carpet aka magnetic ride( if you have one, which I have) uncalculated -12.7 height reduction on one corner.
> anyway I do have life and not much time to talk .....


You obviously don't and far too much. Everyone is well aware a space saver is for emergency get you home use. Everything your posting relates to general use so has no relevance in this conversation other than to make you feel clever and us to think something different.


----------



## Gnasher

motodenta said:


> Just if someone is interested, 1 inch equal to 2.54cm, has a huge impact on the overall size change, assuming the wall ratio and trackpad and... remains the same ( which is not)
> Also, the last thing to damage and compromise on TTRS is the magic carpet aka magnetic ride( if you have one, which I have) uncalculated -12.7 height reduction on one corner.
> anyway I do have life and not much time to talk .....
> 
> View attachment 495007


Are you being serious? As an "ex mechanic" were you not taught that there are different sized tyres that go on (in the instance you have pictured) 19" and 20" rims which will give a virtually identical rolling radius of the tyre - if the correct sized tyre is used and the speedo error small enough you can run them easily. I've run a 18" full size spare on the rear of my TTRS (with the right sized tyre to give the same rolling radius) to get around and guess what - my Haldex still works faultlessly 

Anyone can read a handbook and blindly follow instructions without having the common sense and engineering knowledge to properly understand what they're reading. That's the difference between an engineer and a mechanic. 

True story, I (a long time ago) had a H reg (1990/1991) Vauxhall Cavalier SRi fitted with a C20SEH engine (Vauxhall engine code, 2 litre 8 valve, 130BHP). I knew this to be fact as I owned the car from new and it was in all the literature/specs/handbook that came with the car. I started a new job where there was an ex Vauxhall tech who worked there and insisted that the car had a C20NE (2 litre 8 valve, 115BHP as fitted to the rest of the range) engine. He insisted he was right and even got to the point of saying "I'm an ex mechanic with Vauxhall, I think I know what I'm talking about you thick _expletive_" to which my reply was to go and get the proof from my car, make sure I was in front of all our workmates, show him the actual proof and state "I hate it when people think they're right, but I _know_ I'm right" lol.


----------



## kevin#34

going back into the topic?  

APR 4' turbo inlet + air filter tube

















Wagner EVO 1 intercooler


----------



## b1ggles

kevin#34 said:


> going back into the topic?
> 
> APR 4' turbo inlet + air filter tube


Very nice, pictures make it look far smaller than 4' though


----------



## TheBlueTTS

Templar said:


> Hi all, a popular thread on the MK2 scene and thought it could be good for the MK3 peeps.....let's see what you've got 😁👍🏻
> 
> I'll start, some front and rear wheel spacers 12/15mm Inc bolts and lockers.
> 
> View attachment 485605


Can you post a picture of the before and after? Just purchased the same kit but not fitted it yet.


----------



## Templar

Frizzley said:


> Be good to see some pics of them fitted - where did you get them done?












































A few fitted pics for those interested


----------



## Templar

Oooo lovely Urus carbon fibre shift paddles 😈


----------



## kevin#34

stunning!


Templar said:


> A few fitted pics for those interested


----------



## gogs

Templar said:


> View attachment 495140
> 
> View attachment 495139
> 
> View attachment 495138
> 
> View attachment 495137
> 
> View attachment 495136
> 
> 
> A few fitted pics for those interested



I was t sure in the earlier post but must admit it looks great installed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frizzley

looks great - nicely lifts the appearance of the engine bay without being OTT.

if you don't mind me asking where did you get these done?


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> I was t sure in the earlier post but must admit it looks great installed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, looks even more effective in the flesh too 👍🏼


----------



## Templar

Frizzley said:


> looks great - nicely lifts the appearance of the engine bay without being OTT.
> 
> if you don't mind me asking where did you get these done?


Place called Rukus, great personal family service


Frizzley said:


> looks great - nicely lifts the appearance of the engine bay without being OTT.
> 
> if you don't mind me asking where did you get these done?


Rukus custom hydro-dipping


----------



## Frizzley

4 new side trims for the sports seats.

Two of these had been damaged (not the usual failure) before I got the car so finally got around to getting replacements plus I also got replacements for the other two as well.

These are now booked into the painters early in the new year and will then be fitted onto the car.









*


----------



## Erty




----------



## Denso

My car is in at Audi just now, i saw this in the showroom. Thought the seat inserts and the central trim looked amazing.


















Denso


----------



## Molinos

Templar said:


> View attachment 495140
> 
> View attachment 495139
> 
> View attachment 495138
> 
> View attachment 495137
> 
> View attachment 495136
> 
> 
> A few fitted pics for those interested


Looks fab, really finishes of the bay in a classy way


----------



## Templar

Denso said:


> My car is in at Audi just now, i saw this in the showroom. Thought the seat inserts and the central trim looked amazing.
> 
> View attachment 495181
> 
> View attachment 495182
> 
> 
> Denso


Been considering this for a little while now, also doing something with the seat backs covered in alcantara or hydro-dipped in some way


----------



## Templar

Frizzley said:


> 4 new side trims for the sports seats.
> 
> Two of these had been damaged (not the usual failure) before I got the car so finally got around to getting replacements plus I also got replacements for the other two as well.
> 
> These are now booked into the painters early in the new year and will then be fitted onto the car.
> 
> View attachment 495177
> 
> *



What colour bud?


----------



## Frizzley

Templar said:


> What colour bud?


Vegas yellow to match the centre console I did earlier this year.


----------



## Templar

Frizzley said:


> Vegas yellow to match the centre console I did earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 495209


Very nice, look forward to seeing the finished article


----------

